# Favourite Quentin Tarantino Movie?



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

reservoir dogs is my favorite by far...... i don't really like pulp fiction until marty gets shot in the face and the absurdity grounds itself....... i love the theatricality of reservoir dogs..... seems like structurally it would translate very well to the stage..... and the paranoia and lack of women turns it into a kind of glengarry glen ross on sterrrrroids....... although i'm about to see natural born killers for the first time..... we'll see......


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Pulp Fiction but I have to choose the Kill Bill movies; Kill Bill for me is the most entertaining one and I have so much fun watching it.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Pulp Fiction but Natural Born Killers was a really close second.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

That is WAY too hard to answer for a person like me. My brain almost went loopy. There needs to be subcatagories. I put Kill Bill, but come on....
Reservoir Dogs? Inglorious Basterds? Pulp Fiction? Jackie Brown? All so good for different reasons....We should just start a thread for his best scenes. Like best use of music in a scene, or Funniest moment, or Best Fight, Best Acting, Most repulsive.........


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

or maybe best mexican standoff.....


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

It was a pretty hard choice but I went with True Romance since I like romance... XD
All his movies are bad ass though, but second choice would have been Pulp Fiction. Still haven't gotten to finish Inglourious Basterds :|


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

inglorious basterds has re-opened the timeless renaissance genre of REVENGE TRAGEDY..... how exciting......


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Jackie brown is my personal fav, but I like them all. Except for natural born killers, I really really dont like that movie.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

PixelBrain said:


> Except for natural born killers, I really really dont like that movie.


i just watched that today for the first time...... wasn't sure i'd like it either until it was over...... i appreciate it for the questions it raises about the media...... the alienating effect of television's spectacle and intrusive nature......


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I would have voted for Natural Born Killers, but I don't consider it a Quentin Tarantino movie...Oliver Stone directed it. I mean, how many movies does anyone actually bother to find out who wrote it? The only reason we'd even know he had something to do with some of these movies is because his name sells. And based on the fact that it's a name association here, I must say I'm sorely disappointed that Four Rooms wasn't listed. That movie was freaking awesome. Ok, I'll stop my bitching now. Carry on.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 8, 2010)

four rooms was insane........ i've never seen tim roth that perky....... tarantino's ending vignette was exceptionally gratifying.......


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm watching Death Proof right now. It kicks ass! I love how he made it 'look old' with ticks in the flilm, etc, I like the 70s culture, doing gore special effects that are funny by todays standards, Kurt Russell and fast cars. Carsploitation ftw! If you like cars, you should really see the original Vanishing Point.

edit: of course there's nothing quite like Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah, again, the leaving out of From Dusk Till Dawn and Four Rooms was accidental....sorry (i haven't seen Four Rooms, thus why i forgot, but Dusk....sorry)

i mean, From Dusk Till Dawn i really like

for me: 
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Inglourious Basterds
Kill Bill Vol I & II
True Romance
From Dusk Till Dawn
Jackie Brown
Deathproof
Natural Born Killers (probably Oliver Stone's Fault!)


----------

